# MOTOR CONTROL schematic program needed ,,



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I use EZ Schematics. The software owner is a member here at ET. But you can Google it and get it. Its very inexpensive and does a fine job.

I too was tired of drawing on paper and sometimes still do. Then I would transfer my field drawing to EZ Schematics for a professional drawing.
Its much easier than Cad and a hell of a lot cheaper. Much Much Much less expensive.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I use EZ Schematics. The software owner is a member here at ET. But you can Google it and get it. Its very inexpensive and does a fine job.
> 
> I too was tired of drawing on paper and sometimes still do. Then I would transfer my field drawing to EZ Schematics for a professional drawing.
> Its much easier than Cad and a hell of a lot cheaper. Much Much Much less expensive.


Is this the right one John?

http://www.wadeinstruments.com/ez_schematics/description.htm

.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Check out the Constructor.
http://www.cmhsoftware.com


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

We use Microsoft visio pro for our drawings. We use the utility style "vertical ladder" so the conventional ladder design programs don't work for us. Plus we can do flow charts logic diagrams, P&IDS, and panel layouts from one program. Its a lot cheaper/easier than AutoCAD. I'm not a huge fan of Microsoft but its definitely one of their better programs.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is what one looks like in excel that I've done... Once you get the symbols made, everything after that is cut and paste.. Just a thought.. It's easy to use and everyone's got it...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Is this the right one John?
> 
> http://www.wadeinstruments.com/ez_schematics/description.htm
> 
> .


Thats the right one Harry. :thumbsup:


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I use EZ Schematics. The software owner is a member here at ET. But you can Google it and get it. Its very inexpensive and does a fine job.
> 
> I too was tired of drawing on paper and sometimes still do. Then I would transfer my field drawing to EZ Schematics for a professional drawing.
> Its much easier than Cad and a hell of a lot cheaper. Much Much Much less expensive.


Thanks John. That's very kind of you.


----------

